# Oil weights



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm currently overhauling my 01 Yamaha f50. What weight engine oil do you guys recommend? Any recommendations on lower unit oil as well?? Thanks !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Run what the manufacturer recommends as far as oil weight goes. Run any brand provided it meets manufacturer’s specifications and don’t deviate from the specs! Different manufacturers use different materials in they’re motors and gear cases and some additive packages may not be compatible with all brands! Goes for your auto too!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Run the recommended Yamaha fluids and be done IMHO.


----------

